# How does one catch sharks from the beach?



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I just started fishing from the beach last Summer. All the game fish ( Drum, Stripers, Blues ) are certainly very interesting, and very scarce. But, how does one catch Sharks with beach tackle? How about the various Rays? Many fishermen on the various "Boards" whine about how all they caught was sharks and rays!

Hey Coach, put me in!

Teejay


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here is a link that might help ya .
http://www.coast-shark.com/coast-shark/How_To/

PaY Close Attention To Releasing Sharks from the Surf Section


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

one catches big sharks by kayaking big baits out at night on very large reels. One catches small sharks, i.e. dogfish, just like one would catch otehr fish


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah. Catch my butt in a kayak in shark-laden water, at night, with a 2lb slab of bluefish dragging alongside me!
BTW, up here in NJ, "sharks and rays" means "dogfish and skate", but we still like to say "sharks and rays"


----------



## clarego (Jul 23, 2001)

PORK LIVER WORKS!


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Teejay i have caught several nice sized sharks from the surf. Try fresh cut bluefish,ladyfish,and jacks. Sharks prefer these fish because they are bloody,and oily,also use a wire leader sharks will cut right through mono. I like the toothy critter rig from breakaway,and last but not least,have a good grip on your rod.When one of them big boys picks up your bait he is going to run,so be ready hang on, and have fun!
Good Luck


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I posted this link last year here is how they fish for Sharks for shore in the land down under:

http://bluemako.customer.netspace.net.au/locations_main_pages.htm


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*sorry*

but , how bout walkn out there with some blood pie n a gaf


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

well ya see sharks will bite just about any thing including you. But I know you have to chum the water with something that has secent, and lots of it. For example, this past summer guys were chumming the water with squid for about a week and a half. Then after that, for a good month, everybody was hookin' up with them at night(because sqiud is a staple when goin' pier fishing) when they were attracted by the lights. So basicly what I'm tryin' to say is sharks will feed on anything(just about) or any easy meal.

P.S.-thier not very forgivin' be careful


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

My sure fire way to catch sharks (and skate), is to drive to the beach with some fresh bunker, some 8/0 circle hooks, look for what appears to be some nice striper and or blues spots, and inevitably, I wind up catching mostly sharks and skates.  

Oh well, it still beats work.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Toes? Fingers? Oh, and if you do catch one...don't tell the VA Beach government, scares tourons you know...


----------



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

A very big thank you to all that responded to my post. All good information. I certainly will order a toothy critter rig (several) from Breakaway!

Good fishing to all, hopefully soon.

Teejay


----------

